

Ask HN: What Virtual Machine solution do you use? - Amanjeev

I am a Mac user and wanted to have Windows 7 as a Virtual Machine. I know about only two possible solutions/software that I can install on Mac<p>1. VirtualBox<p>2. VMWare Fusion (not free)<p>I am not sure which one to install. My needs are:<p>1. It should be free<p>2. It should be available for Macs
======
malyk
virtualbox works great for me. I don't think it will handle any 3d graphics,
but for testing websites on windows and doing image editing it works great.
Simple to setup.

~~~
Amanjeev
I do not care about 3D graphics. I want to use it for simple stuff like
testing for IE on Windows etc.

